# Looking for a New York City game.



## Doomhunter (Aug 2, 2004)

Greetings gamers.

My name is Mike and Im looking for a friday night or Sunday morning game for myself and a friend of mine. We are both adults, 28-31, and are looking for a game from 7 till 11ish Friday or 10 to 3ish Sunday. The closer to Manhattan it is the later we could play. The Eberron setting looks like a lot of fun, but and fantasy setting will do. I have never been any good at talking about myself in text, but we are both sane and good gamers. Craig has a masters degree (history), and we have both been playing 3.0 then 3.5 since it was released.  


I am also looking for people to play Mini's with, and wouldn't mind a bit of Magic from time to time. 

mmatheos1@excite.com if you have a spot for us.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 2, 2004)

where in NY are you specifically?

Man, there is NOBODY around here who does D&D Mini's.

As for finding a group www.dnd.meetup.com (vote kings games if u join)

Join us this month and I'm sure you'll find someone to game with. I dont know about those hours, but you'll def meet people.


----------



## Doomhunter (Aug 2, 2004)

*Hi*

I was at the last DnD Meetup. I only stayed one hour or so though. I had plans so I couldn't stay long.  I will be at the next, and I am bringing a friend with me.

I quit my current game this past weekend, I play DnD looking for adventure, and my group avoid combat at all costs. They play there characters like they are porcelain dolls.  I am not looking for mindless hack and slash, but I need a good fight from time to time  

1


----------

